# Using wood that is not "seasoned"?



## jamescoste (Mar 8, 2013)

I have plenty of seasoned oak and hickory firewood with which to start the fire and smoke meat.  A friend of mine had several cherry trees dropped and cut in firewood length sections about a month ago.  The wood has not been split yet, but I was thinking of getting some and throwing in a few chunks to add some cherry smoke flavor.  *Any harm in doing so?*   We will be splitting the wood to let it season the next couple of weeks or so, but I want to try some now.


----------



## dward51 (Mar 8, 2013)

I take it from your saying you have plenty of seasoned oak and hickory firewood to smoke with that you have a stick burner type smoker?

I would split it and see how "green/wet" is still is inside.  A couple of fist sized chunks cut from some splits would probably not be an issue as it's not the main wood being burnt.  Might want to toss some in and let it burn for a few minutes to get a feel of if the smoke is good or acrid before putting on the meat though.  If you don't like what you smell, pull it out and go with plan "B".

Another thought is take the saw and cut some "cookies" off the ends of the unsplit logs about 1" or so thick.  That would be fairly dry in a matter of days in the hot sun.  If the logs are large in diameter you could split the cookie into wedge sections for use if you need to.


----------



## jamescoste (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes, I have a brick smoker that uses wood (seasoned oak/hickory) only up to this point.  I am so glad that I asked as smoking wet cherry wood leaving a bad taste on the meat is a horrible thought.  I will experiment a bit though before I place the meat on.  Thanks!


----------



## venture (Mar 8, 2013)

I have heard of BBQ shacks and others using "green wood".

I have not tried it, and never will.

Let us know what you think if you try it?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Mar 9, 2013)

I've used non-fully seasoned peach wood splits in my offset without any problems. Of course, I also make sure that I am adding it conservatively to the fire for a subtle hint of flavor. I would suppose that if you produced a roaring fire with any form of green wood that it would produce the acrid creosote taste. Keep your blaze to a minimum and you shouldn't have any issue. I love adding fruit woods to my smokes. Tends to lighten the flavor a bit. I say it sweetens it but that it probably all in my head and has nothing to do with the flavor.  do know it mellows strong smoke like mesquite. 

good luck


----------



## jamescoste (Mar 9, 2013)

I didnt risk it today.due to having company over.  I still need to establish a baseline before messing with too many variables.  I will split some and try with next smoke.


----------



## wes w (Mar 9, 2013)

A lot of times I will stand 6 or 8 sticks up inside the smoker doors and let them dry as I use them.  I won't use green wood, but I do like to dry the water out of them before using them.  My splits are about 1in. to 1 1/2.   

LOL,  I've even had them catch on fire.   I wonder why my temp is rising and open the door and my stash is on fire.


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 11, 2013)

I just used some cherry that was cut fresh 4 months ago and cut into slabs a week ago and it is still "wet". I chunked it just before grill time. I made sure I had good circulation and had no problems with flavor which turned out just fine but they put out more white smoke than I wanted. I put additional chunks in the grill/smoker to dry and that did help the drying quite a bit during my 9 hour smoke..


----------



## jamescoste (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the additional input. I am anxious to try the cherry on my next smoke.  I will split it thin and keep it laid out in the sun for a week or so for starters.


----------

